# Various Truck Owners Input



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok everyone here goes, we just got back from our Montana holiday (It was fantastic)soon after crossing the border I realized that my Avalanche is ok for towing on the flats of Alberta but not really designed for mountain pulling. It did quite well but was working hard,I didn't push it to hard as I wanted to make it back home. So here is what I would like,not to start any heated debate, just honest likes and dislikes of Dodge,Chev and Ford diesel pickups. I have been getting info from salesmen but don't trust them.I have test drove a ford 250 superduty 08,06 chev duramax 2500,06 dodge 3500 cummins. I know its personal pref and price but just looking for honest owner input Thank you for any advice
Randy


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, let's try to behave guys....









I'll go first. I'm Biased, but have pulled 7000 miles with My dad's 06 Ram with Cummins and probably 9000 miles when I had the F350. I really like the Ford interior (can't speak to the new Dodge, but the old cab was tight in the back seat, and very plasticy everywhere). The 6.4L was also quieter than the Cummins, and I didn't like having to clean soot off the trailer with the Cummins. That being said, he routinely beat me by ~2mpg (towing or solo) and that's a big deal when we are talking about $3+/gallon. Now the 6.7L does a lot better on fuel and is really quiet. It's also pricey though....


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Our 2004 Chevy Duramax 3500 had some issues with the turbo at 100,000 miles. We now have a 2007 GMC Duramax 2500 pushing 80,000 miles, and so far no problems. Our son has a 2001 Dodge 2500 with a Cummins at 117,000 miles and has had some tranny work done, BUT it was used when he bought it has done lots of towing including one run from AZ to VT towing a very loaded enclosed trailer! My brother in law drives nothing but Ford and is on his 3rd Powerstroke 350 swears by them. 
My favorite thing about our Dury is how much quieter it is than either the Dodge or the Ford! ESPECIALLY pulling into or out of a campground!


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks alot guys this is very helpful. Always go to the forum for great advice







this will help me in my upgrade







I forgot to mention that we intend to upgrade to a 5er in a couple of years.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Ryeguy said:


> Thanks alot guys this is very helpful. Always go to the forum for great advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ryeguy..
I am running a 2004 Dodge Cummins pulling a 35' 5er -total weight on the ground is 17,400 lbs. Just got back from a 5 week trip down through Arizona, Nevada, and as far South as San Diego.
I averaged 13.0 MPG over the entire trip 7700kms (4812 miles) burned 385 gallons of diesel.

I ain't complaining !!Truck and trailer ran very well, no issues at all.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

When I was looking for a truck, I looked for a 2006 Duramax. That's the last year (I think) they made the engine without the more restrictive exhaust systems. Believe it sapped horsepower and negatively affected fuel mileage... Anyway, I found a used 2006 Silverado. Only thing I've had go wrong with it was an injector. Believe the Duramax is known for injector issues, but every other truck has their own set of issues. I agree with ember...My truck is MUCH quieter than a Dodge.

Primary reasons for going with the Duramax:

1. Quieter
2. More refined interior
3. Larger back seat
4. Wasn't a Ford


----------



## fas333 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> Ok everyone here goes, we just got back from our Montana holiday (It was fantastic)soon after crossing the border I realized that my Avalanche is ok for towing on the flats of Alberta but not really designed for mountain pulling. It did quite well but was working hard,I didn't push it to hard as I wanted to make it back home. So here is what I would like,not to start any heated debate, just honest likes and dislikes of Dodge,Chev and Ford diesel pickups. I have been getting info from salesmen but don't trust them.I have test drove a ford 250 superduty 08,06 chev duramax 2500,06 dodge 3500 cummins. I know its personal pref and price but just looking for honest owner input Thank you for any advice
> Randy


I was in the same boat, Ford, Dodge, or Chevrolet(GMC)? After all my research and talking with many owners of each, I came to the conclusion that I wanted the Cummins engine(Dodge), the Allison transmission(Chevrolet,GMC)) and the Ford body style. Do I want New or Used? What I got was a 2005 Chevrolet Silverado 2500LT, with the Duramax engine, allison transmission, and all the bells and whistles, plus only 51,000 miles for the sweet price of $19000. Love the truck! Bottom line is stay away from the Powerstroke, unless you can find a used on that has the 7.3 liter engine. Good luck!

FAS333


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Justman said:


> When I was looking for a truck, I looked for a 2006 Duramax. That's the last year (I think) they made the engine without the more restrictive exhaust systems. Believe it sapped horsepower and negatively affected fuel mileage... Anyway, I found a used 2006 Silverado. Only thing I've had go wrong with it was an injector. Believe the Duramax is known for injector issues, but every other truck has their own set of issues. I agree with ember...My truck is MUCH quieter than a Dodge.
> 
> Primary reasons for going with the Duramax:
> 
> ...


Totally agree with Justman on the larger backseat. I rode in the back seat of my BIL's Ford over the 4th of July weekend HOLY CRUD! uncomfortable as anything! be sure to test drive the back seat on any that you do test drive, especially if you have someone or a pet that's going to be back there!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a 2005 Chevy Silverado 2500HD crew cab and absolutely love it. It has all of the bells and whistles. One poster mentioned injector issues, which were on the 2004 and earlier Duramax engines. 2005 and newer don't have the injector problems. The truck is very confortable too. Without the trailer, I got 22mpg on a recent 1000 mile trip. I only have 68k miles on the truck, so it is still getting broken in, expecting many years and miles to come for this truck.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

07 gmc 2500 with duramax / allison here. Love the truck and the setup. I think 07 was the last engine without the pollution stuff, 07.5 has the pollution garb. also what everybody else said about the Gmc/ Chevy truck.

good luck , kevin


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Random thoughts/opinions.....

GM had the better seats in general, but I really like the King Ranch interior in the fords.

The seat height is one of the main differences that always keeps me going back to Ford. In GM and Dodge, I feel like I'm sitting on the floor... I can't raise the front of the seat high enough. I *want* to feel like I'm riding in a truck...not a car.

Ford was the first to have an integrated brake controller, so if you're looking for used, you'll find them more on Ford's than on the others. I think GM has offered that as an option now...not sure about Dodge. If given the choice, I will not buy another truck without the integrated brake controller.

I think if you do the homework, you can find the engine's and model years to zero in on (or away from) for each of the main brands. For my Ford research, best bang for the buck is the 06-08 Ford PSD's...great towing power, and the engine had matured out of initial problems. The '08+ 6.4 was great, powerful, and quiet....just suffered MPG wise. The 6.7 is new...awesome reportedly...but I haven't done research on it.

One thing that I didn't know, but found interesting, was that Ford's super duties front axle uses U-joints. I'm not 100% sure, but I think Dodge and GM both use CV joints. They each have their pluses and minuses, but a U-joint is generally bigger and stronger and simpler. *BUT* you can sure as heck FEEL it is not as smooth as a CV joint... that is why the hubs have need to be locked when in 4x4. There is manual and automatic versions. This in itself can be problematic... auto locking hubs can fail. Manual hubs need to be locked...well.. .manually. So, in winter, if you want to be able to just shift into 4x4... you'll want o make sure your hubs are locked...or set to automatic (if you have shift on fly). Automatic will be fine... but if you don't have shift on fly...then leaving the hubs locked will cause the steering to feel it...especially on turns. That's not enough to make me not get a vehicle like the Ford with this type of setup....it's just an interesting difference among the brands. Good? Bad? who knows... just different.

Your Avalanche, being an SUV type ..may have come with a limited slip rear differential... you'll find alot of pickups may or may not have a limited slip. I prefer it, and plan to upgrade to one sometime. You'd notice it if you travel in areas/climates where you sometimes lose traction on one of the rear tires......snow, gravel, sides of pavements, ice....etc. All of them have their versions of limitied slip. GM touts theirs as an e-locker... essentially a modified limited slip, but will tend to lock fully at low speeds.

Most new trucks you see on the lots generally won't come with offer a front axle ocking differential (not sure if any of the big 3 even offer it from the factory) . You probably don't need it, but if you find one with it, it's a plus.

If you're looking for a gas engine, i think then the ford V10 may be the way to go... Dodge had a V10 as well....I don't think they have them in current product lines.

If you must have crew cab, then I think you have to stick to a 3/4 ton or better. For the 5er, stick to 1 ton chassis... you'll need the payload capacity. Otherwise, some of the regular or extended cabs may have enough payload and tow capacity to meet your needs today. The Dodge Megacab is damn awesome in space from what I remember.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

This is fun to watch. I acutally prefer the Ford seats to the GM, but I know others that prefer it the other way around.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

All you have to do is drive them all and you will quickly narrow it down to 2 easy choices.


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank You everyone!!! This is the best site







All excellent info. Now I guess I will have to get out and start test driving.I have found that good diesels are hard to find...around here anyways as they are not traded off,people keep the good things in their life. the right one will come along and I'll be waiting Thank you all again for your helpful info.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I love my Chevy, the seats are fantastic the DW also commented on how much she like them. I can drive all day and the seats are still comfortable. The engine is so quite none of that rattle clanky crap that wakes everyone up in the campground. I easily get 14 to 15 mpg and that is towing in the mountains. More power than I will ever need, I can leave the cruse control on in the mountains and it will keep it at speed even while climbing a grade. At this point the GM is the only Diesel I would own but I'm very curious how the new Ford diesel engine works out, I'm keeping my eye on this and time will tell.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's my$.02 worth:

When we went looking in 2004 we first decided on a crew cab and it had to be a diesel. After looking at the extended cabs, the crew cab won us over and am I ever glad we went with the crew cab.
next, since length was an issue, and I didn't need a standard box, we wanted a short box. 4WD was also a requirement. We ended up with an 04.5 duramax and have had Zero troubles with it in 90K miles. Love the truck. Here is what swung us, not in any particular order
1) Wanted a decent ride, the GM was the only one with a IFS vs. Solid axle. Yup, the solid axle is better in rough terrain, but that's not what we do. Son's work truck was a 4x4 Dodge and the ride in the Dodge was definitely much bumpier and he wishes he had a GM
2) Allison transmission is a plus. Not as big a deal now, but in 04, Dodge and Ford where still working though transmission troubles. Now IMHO they all have reliable transmissions.
3) Height, had to fit into the garage, GM was enough shorter to fit the bill
4) Real Crew cab. IMHO, Dodge really wasn't crew cab, Ford and GM were.
5) Engine, Dodge and GM had reliable engines, Ford did with the old 7.3, but the new 6 liter was having trouble.
6) Comfort and quite. wanted something capable of driving 700 mile + /day and being comfortable. We ended up using the Chevy for our long distance rig, instead of our accord because it was so much more comfortable and quiter than the honda. SIL, even preferred the back seat of the Chevy over the front seats in her lexus on long trips. IMHO the chevy is just as comfortable for long trips as our mercedes sedan is and almost as quite.

If I was looking again today, I drive all of them and pick the one that best fit my use needs. IMHO, they are all capable rigs.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

If I were you I would look around for an older Ford Diesel - only because that is what we did!









We actually found a 2002 with the 7.3 l engine that only had 40K miles on it. It was traded in by an older guy that only used it to tow his 5th wheel. It have been a great truck and we beat the crud out of it and it keeps on moving along. We do use our truck off road, so the stiffer suspension is better for us! We average about 18 mpg - towing or not!

Just my 2 cents worth! Good luck with your search!


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for all the great points,don't want to rush out and buy the wrong TV. going to take in the info and start shopping. Outbackers are the best


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

We have recently returned home from a 3900 mile road trip vacation with the Outback in tow. Our path---La,Tx,NM,Az,Co,Kan,OK and back home through Tx into La. We came across three trucks with campers in tow parked on the shoulder of the interstate with the hoods up. The three trucks were 2 Fords and 1 Dodge. All were three years or less in model age.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

SouthLa26RS said:


> We have recently returned home from a 3900 mile road trip vacation with the Outback in tow. Our path---La,Tx,NM,Az,Co,Kan,OK and back home through Tx into La. We came across three trucks with campers in tow parked on the shoulder of the interstate with the hoods up. The three trucks were 2 Fords and 1 Dodge. All were three years or less in model age.


Very scientific study you did....


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Nathan said:


> We have recently returned home from a 3900 mile road trip vacation with the Outback in tow. Our path---La,Tx,NM,Az,Co,Kan,OK and back home through Tx into La. We came across three trucks with campers in tow parked on the shoulder of the interstate with the hoods up. The three trucks were 2 Fords and 1 Dodge. All were three years or less in model age.


Very scientific study you did....








[/quote]


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

willingtonpaul said:


> We have recently returned home from a 3900 mile road trip vacation with the Outback in tow. Our path---La,Tx,NM,Az,Co,Kan,OK and back home through Tx into La. We came across three trucks with campers in tow parked on the shoulder of the interstate with the hoods up. The three trucks were 2 Fords and 1 Dodge. All were three years or less in model age.


Very scientific study you did....








[/quote]









[/quote]

Observation is the most important part of any scientific process.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> We have recently returned home from a 3900 mile road trip vacation with the Outback in tow. Our path---La,Tx,NM,Az,Co,Kan,OK and back home through Tx into La. We came across three trucks with campers in tow parked on the shoulder of the interstate with the hoods up. The three trucks were 2 Fords and 1 Dodge. All were three years or less in model age.


Very scientific study you did....








[/quote]









[/quote]

Observation is the most important part of any scientific process.
[/quote]

an unbiased sample of meaningful size is pretty high on the list as well.....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

The perfect truck? A dodge (cummins) engine, a Ford chassis and interior, and a chevy (alison) tranny. viola!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

willingtonpaul said:


> We have recently returned home from a 3900 mile road trip vacation with the Outback in tow. Our path---La,Tx,NM,Az,Co,Kan,OK and back home through Tx into La. We came across three trucks with campers in tow parked on the shoulder of the interstate with the hoods up. The three trucks were 2 Fords and 1 Dodge. All were three years or less in model age.


Very scientific study you did....








[/quote]









[/quote]

Observation is the most important part of any scientific process.
[/quote]

an unbiased sample of meaningful size is pretty high on the list as well.....
[/quote]
Agreed.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Justman said:


> I agree with ember...My truck is MUCH quieter than a Dodge.


Why is quiet better? I love the GROWL of my Cummins!!







I hit the accelerator all the time just to hear it!









DAN


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

willingtonpaul said:


> We have recently returned home from a 3900 mile road trip vacation with the Outback in tow. Our path---La,Tx,NM,Az,Co,Kan,OK and back home through Tx into La. We came across three trucks with campers in tow parked on the shoulder of the interstate with the hoods up. The three trucks were 2 Fords and 1 Dodge. All were three years or less in model age.


Very scientific study you did....








[/quote]









[/quote]

Observation is the most important part of any scientific process.
[/quote]

an unbiased sample of meaningful size is pretty high on the list as well.....
[/quote]

And anyone who dropped 30-60k on a truck is biased (I'll admit it, I am....







)


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

I, like you Ryeguy, have an Avalanche and love it. Same prob though, great for towing in mild hills but when it gets intence the Av feels like it has to work too hard, and we got hit in the gas tank when we pulled, by almost 1/2 the mileage. I just picked up a 05 F250 on Tues. We take it out on Sunday for its first workout. The back seat is huge. My mechanic swears by Ford and says it's all about upkeep and maintanace. All trucks have thier issues, good and bad. You just never know what you will get...a good or a bad one.


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

GSJ said:


> I, like you Ryeguy, have an Avalanche and love it. Same prob though, great for towing in mild hills but when it gets intence the Av feels like it has to work too hard, and we got hit in the gas tank when we pulled, by almost 1/2 the mileage. I just picked up a 05 F250 on Tues. We take it out on Sunday for its first workout. The back seat is huge. My mechanic swears by Ford and says it's all about upkeep and maintanace. All trucks have thier issues, good and bad. You just never know what you will get...a good or a bad one.


Now where did I put that crystal ball


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ryeguy said:


> I, like you Ryeguy, have an Avalanche and love it. Same prob though, great for towing in mild hills but when it gets intence the Av feels like it has to work too hard, and we got hit in the gas tank when we pulled, by almost 1/2 the mileage. I just picked up a 05 F250 on Tues. We take it out on Sunday for its first workout. The back seat is huge. My mechanic swears by Ford and says it's all about upkeep and maintanace. All trucks have thier issues, good and bad. You just never know what you will get...a good or a bad one.


Now where did I put that crystal ball








[/quote]

Well you can narrow your search (for your crystal ball that is) if you get someone to run VIN #'s for you. That will give you some incite, especially on the Ford's. Any dealer history will be there. There are some people around here and some of the forums that could do that for ya.

Jim


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Have been doing some shopping and we are considering a Dodge 2500 with the cummins. Will have to make a decision before the end of the month for the rebates. This is tough when each one has things we like and I have been a chev guy for ever. Also talked with a couple of mechanic friends and they helped me narrow it down to chev and dodge.(sorry Ford guys,Ford was the first one we looked at though on holidays) This will be a busy week. Thanks everyone for the great tips and help It really helped alot


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> they helped me narrow it down to chev and dodge.(sorry Ford guys,Ford was the first one we looked at though on holidays)


It's always hard to narrow it down. What was the elimination criteria for the Ford?


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

It was hard, we really like the looks of the ford and it has a good name as a working truck. I talked with a ford owner that I drive with and he did warn me that the cab has to come off of the newer ones to work on the turbos.he has an 02 but the other driver has an 09 Harley Davidson 350. I still REALLY like the looks of the Ford Super Duty and Ford was my Fathers choice truck...the super dutys are hard to find here, people dont't get rid of them. I haven't signed anything yet if the right deal came along







DW and I both agreed to look at the Ford when we decided to upgrade....So ya never know


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Come down to the states. You will find plenty of 6.0 Fords.

Here is my opinion and I have owned all 3 over the last 3 years.

FORD:
Had an 05 F250, Fords are setup so that you can swap out the rear springs for a few hundred dollars and you have an F350, which is what I did. I bought it used with 68k miles. Turbo overboosted adn I had headgaskets done at Ford, under warranty. Bought the aftermarket stud kit and they put it back together with them. I had no issues after that and I had it tuned ALOT. My hottest tune made right at 400hp and just over 800 lbft torque with no issues. Drove and towed with it for 30k miles. Avg. 12-13 towing and 16-17 empty, but I was always driving 75-80. First diesel, so I didn't know you would get so much better mileage if you didn't drive it like you stole it all the time. Even towing. Think I would have been able to get 14svg towing and near 20 hwy at normal speeds.

CHEVY:
I had the opportunity to by an 08 Chevy 2500 at a great price. $15k off sticker. Had the dealer do alot of upgrades. Exhaust, tuner, lift, wheels tires, etc. Made for a great truck, roomy enough, good mileage. Trans was amazing, best of the 3 by far. The shocks were shot at 5k miles, so new Bilseins went on and they helped greatly with the porpoising I was getting towing. Avg. 12mpg towin and 19hwy with the cruise set at 70. The trucks are my wifes daily driver and our TV and after a year we realized the HUGE payment was not the best for our budget, cause we just didn't use the truck enough to justify it. I could sell it for near what we owed and buy another diesel w/100k on it for a 1/3 of the cost. Looked at several Fords cause we liked it and a King Ranch is my dream truck, buyt we found a deal on a Dodge on ebay and 20minutes away, girl owned and driven for farm use since she bought it new. COuld pass up the deal and it fit in the budget we were looking for.

DODGE:
So, then came the 05 2500 cummins. Great motor right out of the box. Bone stock around 20mpg, maybe a little more but the lie o meter was so far off it was hard to tell for sure, but that is a conservative number, probabbly 12-13 towing. Well ong story short I have replaced most of the front end parts and the truck drives great, tows ok (shortest wheel base so it feels the truck and it really sags under load, even with new Bilsteins, which did help alot). I have recently put in airbags, so we will see how that helps next time out. BUT with the addition of our 2nd son and our 20 month old kicking my wife inthe back all the time, we have decided that it is just to small on the inside and it is by far the smallest of the 3.

Well bang for the buck, I will most likely be able to sell this truck and buy a 6.0 King Ranch for the same price. So we will be doing that most likely before the end of the year. I am not afraid of the 6.0. Will try to get an 06 or 07, but will take an 05 cause they were the same body style and we had good luck with our last one. Also if you take the right preventative measures, you will never have a problem with a stock truck. Find someone to run the VIN# for you and check history. If pretty clean then you are good. Have the motor cleaned and take the preventative measures needed. WillingtonPaul is the Master 6.0 guru on here. EVen if you want to mod the truck with a tuner, just pay the $$ to have it studded adn egr deleted. If it is under warranty still, you may get it done by a dealer, but it is not nearly as expensive as it used to be. You do not HAVE to pull the cab anymore on these years. SOme guys are getting them done for $1200-1500. So after owning all 3 brands we will be doing what we should have done before this one. Take the time and find the truck we want, make it ours, by doing what we want done to it adn be done with it.

All 3 brands are capable and are up to the task, it just depends on what you are comfortable with, physically, aesthetically, mechanically and within your budget. Good luck with your search.

Oh and my personal opinion is to stay away form the new emmission stuff if you can.

Jim


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, Joonbee is the exception to the rule having owned them all!









Jim, I hear you on the kids kicking the back of the seat in the Dodge. After we borrowed my Dad's Dodge one summer, we were happy that on they couldn't reach the front seat on the Ford! Good luck with your search. I'm sure you'll be able to find what you want if you are patient.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Oh yeah, Joonbee is the exception to the rule having owned them all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it kinda stinks. It is really a nice truck, but James is only 20 months and can turn the dvd on and off on the headrest and we are not the kind that really lounge back in the seat. Also Aaron's carrier wont fit behind either seat and has to be in the middle.

So we may wind up with a nice Dodge for sale at some point. No hurry.

Jim


----------



## Gibby (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you looked at the 2011 GM HD's? They are showing up on lots now. They made very significant improvements underneath. For example, diesel engine brake, trailer sway control, 36 gallon fuel tank, more power, more capacity, etc.

You wont get any deals on them right now, but you will eventually.


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, the big thing is that we are not pressed to get a truck right now, so that is great forus to do serious shopping not hurried at all. If it takes 6 months so be it, which drives salesmen crazy







,the right deal will come along for us if we are patient. In the mean time we are having fun shopping, test driving some very nice units







meeting and getting great information from all you nice folks







Thank you


----------



## Gibby (Jul 18, 2010)

Ryeguy said:


> Yeah, the big thing is that we are not pressed to get a truck right now, so that is great forus to do serious shopping not hurried at all. If it takes 6 months so be it, which drives salesmen crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They came out with the Canadian pricing for the GM HD's. They are offering as much as $10,000.00 off with employee pricing. I didn't expect to see that so soon.

I may get one sooner than I thought!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The new 2010 dodges have big cabs like the rest. Got 356k on my cummins. Still burns no oil. Before 500k I will have rebuilt or replaced the rest of the truck, lol But the engine is a big fat winner. Anyway have fun deciding.

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

When we went looking, we considered all brands. Due to there being 5 of us, a primary consideration was rear seat space. DW ruled out the GM's due to their rear seat area being substantially smaller than either the Ford or the Dodge Megacab. We ended up with a King Ranch, not by choice though. Seats are great







but no seat has compared to the one in my bachelor ride - a Volvo C70. We ended up going with a Ford gasser so I won't get into the diesel vs. diesel debate. We love our V10. This movie quote is such a great description of my V10









She may not look like much, but she's got it where it counts, kid. I've made a lot of special modifications myself.

-CC


----------



## Ryeguy (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank You everyone for your tips and input on your TV's. The deal is done, we pick up our new 2010 Dodge Laramie 2500 Cummins diesel next week







Can't wait to hook on to the trailer and feel the difference. Will post pics next week.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------

